# New from Ct.



## richh (Sep 14, 2013)

first year beek from ct... whats up?


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome from a New Haven beek. There's a big operation (Full Bloom Apiary) in Franklin that you might be able to 'apprentice' yourself to. You should consider joining the state associations: Connecticut Beekeepers Association (ctbees.com) and Eastern Connecticut Beekeepers Association (myecba.org). The third group, the The Backyard Beekeepers Association is in southwest CT, and probably too far to participate meaningfully in. (www.backyardbeekeepers.com).

You should make liberal use of the archives, should ask questions (there are no stupid questions) and should read the "How to Start Beekeeping" Forum fairly extensively. Make use of your local library to get books that you may not wish to purchase at this time...

Again, welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>a little confused by organization of this site.

Well, you can post any bee question in the general forum, but you may want to put really fundamental beginner type questions in the "beekeeping 101" forum or disease/pest questions in that forum etc. Keep working on it and you'll get it figured out.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas! I just started this year, and there are a ton of newbees out here. Enjoy!


----------



## skcroteau (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for your answers. I have read Homegrown Honey Bees a few times which is as basic as you can get. I have learned a bunch but have more questions than the book answers. It appears that bee keeping is a very regional thing and so I want go about things the right way. I plan to pick up another book and read what is available here. I have a bee keeper from Sprague who does classes in the fall and winter and I'm now on his email list to be notified of the next class.


----------



## skcroteau (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi and thank you for your response. I have seen Full Bloom Apiary's website but couldn't find any contact information as I hoped to as you suggested apprentice myself there. I believe I know where they are and may drop in.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome to the site! I'm in CT, too. Have you looked into joining a local beekeeping club? CT has 3 -- Connecticut beekeepers Assoc, Backyard Beekeepers, and one other (sorry, forgot the name -- maybe Eastern Connecticut Beekeepers).

This is only my 2nd year with bees, but I'd be glad to help you out, too, if I can.


----------



## skcroteau (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome. Yes I have found the website for the eastern Ct bee keepers and intend to join. I also raise rabbits and am a member of a few clubs also with meetings so I'm trying to find out when the meetings typically are held. I live in Jewett City where my wife and I have a small urban farm and we hope to have honey bees play a role here. Where are you from fruitveggirl? and are you really doing topbar?


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

An urban farm sounds amazing! That's so cool that you have rabbits, too! One day, I'd love to have some Flemish giants and some chickens, but I'm not quite ready for that yet. One step at a time.

Yes, I am really doing top bar hives, and I love them! This is only my second year, but I currently have 3 KTBHs and 3 KTBH nucs. I also plan to start 2 Warres next year. If you are curious about top bars, I'd be happy to show them to you.

If you join ECBA, you will no doubt meet my lovely friends the Sumners at some point, who also have top bars.

Although the ECBA meets are generally closer to me (I'm in the greater Hartford area), my impression has been that they don't offer much for people with KTBH's. Instead, I belong to CBA (ctbees.com), which meets about 4 times per year -- once in late winter, about April or May, June, and October. Although it is still primarily focused on using Langs, I think it's a little more friendly toward those with alternative hives like mine. Actually, we just had Sam Comfort, who is a commercial beek with KTBHs and Warres, as our guest speaker this past June, which was very cool.


----------



## skcroteau (Jul 16, 2014)

I had planned to join eastern bee keepers. I also belong to several rabbit clubs and have been trying to find out when meetings are typically held, not that it would make a difference about joining but I always like to some some info about things. I obviously need all the info I can get.


----------

